

The real 7 lessons of schooling - bokonist
http://suspiriadeprofundis.net/2013/05/27/the-real-7-lessons-of-schooling/

======
bokonist
For the uninitiated, the term "Cathedral" used by the author, is an alt-right
term referring to the network left-learning, establishment institutions. The
Cathedral comprises almost all universities, public schools, NGO's, the UN,
think tanks and advocacy organizations like the Center for American Progress
or Brookings, non-military arms of the American government such as the State
Department, and "responsible" newspapers like the NYTimes or Washington Post.

I found point number 3 in the essay especially striking. I had never really
thought about the inherent contradiction and crossed signals between a teacher
arousing excitement in students during class, and then always quitting a
lesson at a certain defined time. I wonder how much student indifference over
the years builds up due to this contradiction.

